# GC camber kit w/ TEIN BASICS???



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

is the ground control camber kit compatible with the TEIN basics set up??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No. Just get the Tein camber plates.


----------

